# Kuschelig weich.



## ubuntu1967 (20. August 2015)

Hallo.
Seit dem Windows 10 herausgekommen ist, ist es richtig das es im Microsoftstore in Berlin kuschelig weich ist?


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Wie bitte?


----------



## Ebrithil (20. August 2015)

Dafuq?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (20. August 2015)

Öhhhhmm ?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (20. August 2015)

Ich wollte wissen , gab es Randale oder faule Eier (etc)?


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Hä 
Bitte was


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. August 2015)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Seit dem Windows 10 herausgekommen ist, ist es richtig das es im Microsoftstore in Berlin kuschelig weich ist?



Ja, ist es.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2015)

ubuntu1967 schrieb:


> Ich wollte wissen , gab es Randale oder faule Eier (etc)?



Warum sollte das der Fall gewesen sein? Lass Dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen und schreib, worauf Du überhaupt hinaus möchtest.


----------



## BenRo (20. August 2015)

Die Speisekarte der Digital Eatery findest du hier:
Digital Eatery - frische KÃ¼che mit regionalen Zutaten

Ei kommt ab und zu zum Einsatz (z. B. 17.08.: Süß-Saure Eier auf Kartoffel-Schnittlauchpüree) – die verwendeten Eier sind jedoch immer frisch.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (20. August 2015)

Es gab, denke ich, häufiger randale, ebend weil,die Microsoftproduktpolitik, abstossend ist!?


----------



## Malkav85 (20. August 2015)

*Kopfschüttel*


----------

